# Ammonite Fossil Inlay



## BilliOwen (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are my first prototype of a pair of Bolivian Blackwood with ammonite and dust filler inlay. They measure 2 1/4" I.D. over all and are 5/8" in width. The fossils measure 1 3/4" and the gaps are packed and sealed with the scrap dust.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

You keep coming up with cooler and cooler pieces. Those look great!


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are fantastic! Both the wood and the ammonites. Where do you get those ammonites? - they're great. The Bolivian blackwood is beautiful, too.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Whether you are into body mod or not, you can't deny talent and you, my friend, definitely have talent. Another great piece!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BilliOwen (Oct 12, 2009)

Geoguy said:


> Those are fantastic! Both the wood and the ammonites. Where do you get those ammonites? - they're great. The Bolivian blackwood is beautiful, too.


They are rare fossils I picked up in Asia. The quality was some of the best I have seen. I 4 more orders pending. I will post pics when they are complete. These new ones have a great color and will be filled with a lighter dust. Should be fun. The Bol. Blackwood was a rare cut I have been saving for a few tears now. I cant seem to find anymore that is 2 toned like these.
Thanks for the compliment
-Billi-


----------



## BilliOwen (Oct 12, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Whether you are into body mod or not, you can't deny talent and you, my friend, definitely have talent. Another great piece!! :thumbsup:


Thanks so much. I have been in the body jewelry biz for 13 years now. Formally of Exotica and co owner of Oddites. Been doing my exclusive wood company for about 3-4 years completely self taught. I am always up for any custom ides however never solicit on this site.
Thanks again
-BilliOwenBlackHeartOrganics 

and view more at myspace.com/blackheartorganics


----------

